# MASCAR racing in May



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR Round 12 is Saturday May 7th on Mark Smith's 4'x16' continuous rail Tomy 
track at Port Haywood, Virginia, located in bucolic Matthews County. Track 
opens at 7:30am for practice, and tech is at 11am. 

Track pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/mark.html

BeachJet rules encompass Fray/VHORS/ECHORR classes:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bj-rules-dec-2009.htm

Round 13 is Super Stock on the Lunacy, New Hill, NC on May 28th:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/lewis.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

James Kennedy surprised everyone but Jeff Crabtree, who drove him to the race, with his first MASCAR appearance since the first race of the 2008 season. James is the MASCAR '06-'07 Super Stock and Modified champion, and with his many victories at Slot Chaos, Mark's old commercial HO raceway in Gloucester, VA...earned the title of "King James". Today he quickly established that his pace had lost nothing in the interim, which the King attributed to intense video game practice. He borrowed a rocket ship from Dan, who also had one for Steve Jones, but that one sat idle this race weekend. He was a tic off in the round robin, which resulted in a B Main appearance. In MASCAR rules though, the lap total is what matters, so you can win from any main. The B Main was very quick as the top 8 drivers were very close in speed and one crash made a difference. James ended up with 101 lap total, which was to hold up as the "A Mainers" couldn't keep as quick a pace as King James. 

Full Pictorial race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/5-7-11.html

Round 13, Super Stock on the Lunacy, May 28th, New Hill North Carolina: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/lewis.html
Round 14, BeachJet on the Bianchi, June 25th, Virginia Beach Virginia: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html


----------

